# 510hrs Free English Education at TAFE



## John Clip (Jul 21, 2016)

Some immigrants are entitled to 510hrs of English lessons.

AMEP is the program. In QLD it is done my TAFE. Does anyone know if it can be done Full time on arrival? Or does it have to drag out in dribs and drabs ?

Classes - TAFE Queensland


----------

